# wheel spacers



## Ninety9GLE (Nov 1, 2007)

whats goin on everyone, i was just wondering if anyone else who has the 98-01 altima has tried putting aftermarket rims on the car. For me, the rear rims' center caps do not fit when the wheel is on, so i wanted to know if anyone else had this problem and if so what size spacers did you use if you used any at all.


----------



## Ninety9GLE (Nov 1, 2007)

c'mon now i know some body out there has to of had this problem or can at least offer some advice


----------

